# Well I tried it...............



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This is made with a 7mm shell Not the best but it works. I was out of deer horn. So I had to use hackaberry.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Bobby, I still have these sheds for you. You're not "out", just backordered! Lemme know. I'm working a lot of o/t right now but I could send them to the island with my bride. You only get the antlers though!







Guy


Bobby said:


> This is made with a 7mm shell Not the best but it works. I was out of deer horn. So I had to use hackaberry.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Pretty cool Bobby! Looking good.

Jeff


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok I found a small peice of deer horn and made it work.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

2cool! Guy


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
> 
> 2cool! Guy


Would you believe I found that deer horn in the trash and had to be real carefull when I drilled it out. To keep from splitting it. It was all I had. That is going to be my carry around pen. It is heavy and fits my hand just right.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby....does that end peice just fit in the casing???? Looks GREAT!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

No I have a tube in there and another short one in the top of the shell. Both are glued in. I am going to use some of my poly stuff and fill the body of the shell next time and then drill it out for tubes so I will have more to glue to.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very cool, Bobby...is the nib glued on the tip of the cartridge or did it just happen to fit correctly ?..Like the poly idea. Gotta study that one a little before I 'potlick' your idea. LOL

Good work....jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Very cool, Bobby...is the nib glued on the tip of the cartridge or did it just happen to fit correctly ?..Like the poly idea. Gotta study that one a little before I 'potlick' your idea. LOL
> 
> Good work....jim


The nib is pressed into the tube that is inside of the shell. I think if these shells had been sized for reloading it might fit.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Hey Bobby, I know a guy who runs a taxidermy shop. I bet he's got antlers around. If you are interested, I can ask him about it. Let me know. Those are really, really cool.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bobby - Texas Knifemakers Supply sells antler material for making handles. Google it - they have a website.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks great Bobby, the antler looks like it has lots of color in it. Keep it up.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Guy has some for me and so does my neighbor. Boogoon is going to bring me a bunch when he goes to his ranch. I should have enough. I am going to try something different on one tomorrow and see how it looks. 

Thanks though


----------

